# No matter how much



## Rallino

Sziasztok,

I would like to learn how I can form the phrase: _No matter how much_. 

As a context, we can study on the sentence:_ « No matter how much honey I put in the tea, I still can't feel its taste._ »

My _extremely_ poor attempt is: _Nem számít, amennyi beletettem a mézt a téára..._

Would that work?

Köszönöm!


----------



## francisgranada

Nem számít, (hogy) mennyi mézt tettem a teába ... _
Alternatively:
_Mindegy, (hogy) mennyi mézt tettem a teába ...


----------



## Rallino

Many thanks! Excellent.


----------



## Ateesh6800

This may be a difference between dialect and standard Hungarian, but in standard Hungarian it is:



francisgranada said:


> Nem számít, (hogy) mennyi méz*e*t tettem a teába ... _
> Alternatively:
> _Mindegy, (hogy) mennyi méz*e*t tettem a teába ...



And, of course, there are many other solutions:

Akármennyi mézet tettem a teába, ...
Bármennyi mézet tettem a teába, ...

*A.*

PS: Funny, I just finished my bowl of cereals with LOTS of méz.


----------



## Rallino

> This may be a difference between dialect and standard Hungarian, but in standard Hungarian it is:
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course, there are many other solutions:
> 
> Akármennyi mézet tettem a teába, ...
> Bármennyi mézet tettem a teába, ...
> 
> *A.*



Ah - Köszönöm szépen, Ateesh!



> PS: Funny, I just finished my bowl of cereals with LOTS of méz.



S jó éjszakát!


----------



## francisgranada

Ateesh6800 said:


> This may be a difference between dialect and standard Hungarian, but in standard Hungarian ....



Milyen igaz ... Én is úgy mondom hogy méz*e*t (habár elég ritkán, mert nem nagyon szeretem ...).  Viszont nem akadtam fenn rajta, ami azt jelentheti, hogy errefelé használatos a "mézt" alak is.


----------



## cisarro

francisgranada said:
			
		

> Nem számít, (hogy) mennyi mézet tettem a teába ...


Why is there a comma after számit???


----------



## Olivier0

cisarro said:


> Why is there a comma after számit???


There is always a comma between clauses (independant or dependant clauses), like in German and unlike English, French or Spanish. This makes "parsing" a sentence easier in Hungarian for us, and more difficult in our languages for the poor Hungarians.


----------

